# Astro Labs scammer?



## justinj182 (Dec 21, 2014)

Hey guys, brand new to the forum. I was recently referred to Astro labs from someone I know. Confirmed an order,  and paid for it. 3 weeks later I still haven't received the package. They finally emailed me a tracking number 5 days ago, but it doesn't work on any mail carrier anywhere, and there hasn't been any response from them as to where my package is or what the deal is. Has anyone else had this kind of experience with Astro Labs?


----------



## bugman (Dec 21, 2014)

First off let me welcome you to the UG.  I understand your concerns but I can't comment on it because I don't know. 

I think trodizzle may know some information about your question.  Send him as many private messages as you can. He loves it when you do that. Be sure to put "bugman sent me" in the subject line.  He will know what it's about.


----------



## stonetag (Dec 21, 2014)

Nope. Make an intro post, not a lab check!


----------



## #TheMatrix (Dec 21, 2014)

Astro?

....use the search function


----------



## mickems (Dec 21, 2014)

Hello and Welcome to the UG.


----------



## justinj182 (Dec 21, 2014)

Hey guys thanks for the responses.  Just now figuring out how this forum works. Don't want to step on any toes or cross any lines.


----------



## DF (Dec 21, 2014)

There maybe a thread on that lab here.  Try the search function.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 21, 2014)

http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/9192-Astro-Labs-member-Source?highlight=astro+labs


----------



## Yaya (Dec 21, 2014)

I know a bunch of guys who had mixed reviews at Meso a few months ago.. as of recent who knows...


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 21, 2014)

This seems to be a common issue with them over on other boards. I've heard of this problem quite a few times but have no experience with them personally.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Dec 22, 2014)

Well, Astro's time may be nearing the end of a very profitable run. His line of gear has been testing under label claims. He's been replacing with another ugl and more recently with his new batches. There are people waiting a month as you are. Perhaps that's a good thing? Maybe he's waiting for his new batch to clear testing before he ships to you.
 The tracking that doesn't work is a concern. Sources do that to give themselves more time to breath. The only place you need to check tracking is the USPS website. He only ships USPS as he should.
Why don't you go to meso and post up about it? He's there every day. He hasn't been answering all posts but will at least see it. I posted up last week about his cherry picking what posts to answer.


----------



## Canadian muscle (Dec 22, 2014)

Make
Your own gear next time, or better yet, buy from some
One who knows how to cook gear. Some times the big lab operations get sloppy, or greedy. He may just be out of raws and not have stock.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Dec 22, 2014)

Astro is taking it on the chin over at meso. He's being evicted. Those squatters can be a pain in the ass. Speaking of pain. There are members posting from the ER with infections from a particular batch of test E.


----------



## trodizzle (Dec 22, 2014)

bugman said:


> First off let me welcome you to the UG.  I understand your concerns but I can't comment on it because I don't know.
> 
> I think trodizzle may know some information about your question.  Send him as many private messages as you can. He loves it when you do that. Be sure to put "bugman sent me" in the subject line.  He will know what it's about.



No clue on this one broham. Never heard of this lab.


----------



## event462 (Dec 22, 2014)

biggerben692000 said:


> Astro is taking it on the chin over at meso. He's being evicted. Those squatters can be a pain in the ass. Speaking of pain. There are members posting from the ER with infections from a particular batch of test E.



I just finished reading up on his thread over at Meso and you weren't kidding! It's almost commical how fast he went from the golden boy over there to people finally seeing the light! It's just ashamed how many people had to lose their money before they realized how crooked he really is.


----------



## shenky (Dec 23, 2014)

I ordered from him a couple of weeks after he made his debut, so he still had a reputation to build. I also ordered from him when he had some ridiculous sale, like buy one thing and get two things free. I paid 160 bucks (or around that much money) for a 16 week deca, test and dianabol cycle. 

The gear was decent. That was my first and only deca cycle, so I have nothing to cmpare it to, but I made solid gains and got strong like bull.

I wouldn't order from him again, however. I think if he was a solid bro, he wouldnt have gotten greedy, got a decent clientelle and went private. Instead, he took on mor ethan he can handle so **** ups happen and he can't please everyone. A solid UGL - 95 percent of customers are happy. There are always 5 percent that never will be, IMO.

he's swimming in complaints, as far as I can tell. Also, his customer service went out the window. When I ordered from him, he answered every PM.

As far as your gear is concerned, OP, I doubt Astro would intentionally need send your order. If you can get his attention, I'm sure he'll resend it or refund your money - I just don't see him scamming people straight out lke that, but who knows I guess.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 23, 2014)

The warning signs were there from day one with this guy. He started on meso with alternate handle, Beastin, and started his lab with stolen Raws from sciroxx. He started out a a sciroxx remailer, had some problem with Karl and went out on his own with relabeled scirroxx product.


----------



## justinj182 (Dec 24, 2014)

Sounds like I'm not the only one here. I paid the guy, ad he promised delivery.  3 weeks later no package.  He gave me a tracking order that didn't work and never heard from him as of why. Luckily I found the receipt for the payment information, called the company and was able to get my money back because he still hadn't transfered the funds. Stay away from astrolabs.


----------



## justinj182 (Oct 13, 2021)

By the way, thank all of you for the replies. Good to know there's a few honest ones left out there.


----------



## Adrenolin (Oct 13, 2021)

justinj182 said:


> By the way, thank all of you for the replies. Good to know there's a few honest ones left out there.


Very impressive 7yr bump just to say thank you


----------



## TomJ (Oct 13, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> Very impressive 7yr bump just to say thank you


i think its just the forum doing that thing again where it says something was posted recently but wasnt

he was last seen in 2014. meaning that post was from 2014


----------



## TomJ (Oct 13, 2021)

@mugzy do we know why the board does this sometimes?


----------



## CJ (Oct 13, 2021)

TomJ said:


> @mugzy do we know why the board does this sometimes?


I assumed it was to drum up interest in good topics that died off, but some of the bumps are for threads that nobody would ever care about. I'm clueless too.


----------



## flenser (Oct 13, 2021)

Ghost of Astro. It can't be!


----------

